# [SOLVED] The connection was reset error when attempting to load certain sites



## AngelinaSkye (Apr 12, 2009)

First, I apologize if I posted this in the wrong place and you can move it if that is the case.

Ok starting about an hour ago I seem to be having a problem accessing youtube as well as Facebook & now Microsoft?

I have done some searching around and tried a few of the suggestions I found including; trying another browser (happens using both Mozilla and IE), clearing internet cache, unplugging my modem for a minute then plugging it back in, etc, and so far none of these have worked. I did get youtube to work once since then long enough to upload a 10 sec video but once it was uploaded and I tried editing the video details I once again found myself taken to the page that says The connection was reset.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.

Thx in advance=)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: The connection was reset error when attempting to load certain sites*

Hi AngelinaSkye,

Check your browser's settings, remove or uncheck any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Reset your Windows Hosts Files back to default.

Make sure that "Obtain DNS server address automatically" is checked off or enabled. Here's How, see No. 7.

Please post an update.


----------



## AngelinaSkye (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: The connection was reset error when attempting to load certain sites*

:wave: ty for your response=) With regards to the proxy settings they were already set the way the screenshots showed. After posting I tried numerous other things; restarting, I tried ipconfig (have no idea if that would do anything but tried it anyways) The strange thing was when I would attempt to go to youtube I'd see a quick flash of my youtube home page then it would go to that cannot connect page. So I would try to click so it would go to my inbox (@ youtube) before the page would change and that worked after about the third try, then I was just persistent after that, tbh I'm not sure what solved the problem but it seems to be gone for now=)

Also, I have tried to use those Fix it applications before and they do not run on my pc for some strange reason. I am aware there was instructions for resetting the hosts file manually but ended up not needing to do so.... Wish I could use those fixit things, pretty sure atleast two of them could benefit my pc, but oh well.

Thanks so much for your quick response....

:heartlove this site and have recommended it to my friends=)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: The connection was reset error when attempting to load certain sites*

Thanks for the great feedback 

If your issue comes back, have you tried changing your DNS's to Open DNS's?

Please let us know.


----------

